# It just keeps getting better!



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Okay I know I've already posted pictures of Toby's skin improvement but I can't help but do a few more. I'm so excited to see the difference! After a couple of years of having people ask me what's wrong with him all the time it's nice to get compliments on his shiny coat now. He's still missing some fur here and there but WOW! He's almost covered again!! 
Here he was at his worst.









And a close up of his chest in Aug.








And his chest now!








Close up of his hind leg in Aug.








And his furry little leg now!







I'm so happy!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And a full body shot taken on New Year's day just because he's so cute! :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

He looks awesome, its amazing what good nutrition and lots of TLC will do. I hope you post your story in prey model website.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Big difference! He looks so much more comfortable and healthy!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Adorable.. looks like he has such attitude! lol :smile:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Adorable.. looks like he has such attitude! lol :smile:


Ummm, yes he does... :wink:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

What a cutie and looks awesome! Gotta love the benefits of raw!


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Very impressive! That's excellent to see.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is very cool - it's amazing how we think of everything but food for even things like baldness!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I am amazed. It hasn't done anything for Nat's hair but of course her skin looks fantastic. I don't really expect raw to reverse a genetic disorder though but it sure would be nice... And btw, I love your picture of Snorkels! She's so cute!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

He's so tiny and cute! And, he looks great! :smile:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​What a cutie! He looks great!


----------

